# Need a Big Apron



## bigbear (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find a Big Man's BBQ Apron?  I'm a large guy and the typical BBQ aprons fit about as well as the gown at the doctor's office!  I've looked all over the web and haven't found anything.

Thanks!


----------



## fishawn (Jun 26, 2008)

Amazon.com has quite a few. I'm not sure about the size of them.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Try this link http://shop.cafepress.com/aprons?source=searchBox
hope you find something you loke. Good Luck my friend.


----------



## deltadude (Jun 26, 2008)

There are a lot of BBQ sites that sell product, yet almost none offer the one thing all bbq cooks need, a good apron, in a variety of sizes.


----------



## morkdach (Jun 26, 2008)

check out your welder supply stores they have aprons that work great as bbq duds i know i have one come up to 4x that i know of i  have a xl dark blue doesnt show all the q wiped on it


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 27, 2008)

Know anybody that sews?  Have em whoop ya up some.  Maybe look in the phone book fer a semstress (however it's spelled).  Just a couple a thoughts.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 27, 2008)

Make one.........we won't tell anyone that you sew. LOL


----------



## linbru (Jun 27, 2008)

Your local towel or uniform service like Aramark have them and at a good price and the local delivery guy will stop by and deliver it when he is in town so there is no shipping.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 16, 2008)

I , too am a BIG boy, I had a friend measure me and made a doosie, had embriodered stuff on it too! Cheap ,like a slab of ribs!!!


----------



## dingle (Jul 16, 2008)

Does the size of the Q'r directly relate to the quality of Q being Q'd??


----------



## bigbear (Jul 16, 2008)

Absolutely!!!!  There's just something wrong with a skinny Pit Master!!!


----------



## starsfaninco (Jul 16, 2008)

This is mostly for Rich and the rest of them Wings fans, but might I suggest this (I have one just like it already and I"m a pretty big guy myself)

http://www.target.com/Dallas-Stars-Apron/dp/B000N482MQ


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 17, 2008)

Try Smart and Final, the one here in my town has some HUGE aprons. I mean Im a skinny cook! Look at my aviator! LOL these thinks wrap around me twice! If you still can't find one, pm me and tell me what you want and need. I'll make a few for you guys! I make some of my own custom aprons that also buckle around a persons legs. I love those things!


----------



## desertlites (Jul 17, 2008)

Levi Strauss?


----------



## bigbear (Jul 17, 2008)

Somebody suggested I get Abdul the Tentmaker to make one out of tent canvas!!  Very funny!! Not! LOL

Thanks for all your ideas.  Surprising how hard it is to find a darned apron!


----------



## richp692 (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.livingxl.com/store/en_US/...0&id=cat170189


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 17, 2008)

Never, an I'll say it again, Never trust a skinny cook!


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 18, 2008)

Why not trust a skinny cook? If you were to ever watch me and see me in action cooking you would understand why I AM A SKINNY COOK.  hehehehe


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 18, 2008)

Just an ol hillbilly sayin, grandma used ta drill that in our head every saturday, an trust me, grandma was not skinny an one hecka uva cook!  No offense ta ya skinny cooks, ya just gonna have ta prove it by providen some mighty tastey vittles is all!


----------



## fishawn (Sep 20, 2008)

Saw this place when searching for a customized apron for my bbq neighbor. I think they went up to size 6X & you can get them customized. They even have R rated ones..  www.coolaprons.com


----------



## bigbear (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find a Big Man's BBQ Apron?  I'm a large guy and the typical BBQ aprons fit about as well as the gown at the doctor's office!  I've looked all over the web and haven't found anything.

Thanks!


----------



## fishawn (Jun 26, 2008)

Amazon.com has quite a few. I'm not sure about the size of them.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Try this link http://shop.cafepress.com/aprons?source=searchBox
hope you find something you loke. Good Luck my friend.


----------



## deltadude (Jun 26, 2008)

There are a lot of BBQ sites that sell product, yet almost none offer the one thing all bbq cooks need, a good apron, in a variety of sizes.


----------



## morkdach (Jun 26, 2008)

check out your welder supply stores they have aprons that work great as bbq duds i know i have one come up to 4x that i know of i  have a xl dark blue doesnt show all the q wiped on it


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 27, 2008)

Know anybody that sews?  Have em whoop ya up some.  Maybe look in the phone book fer a semstress (however it's spelled).  Just a couple a thoughts.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 27, 2008)

Make one.........we won't tell anyone that you sew. LOL


----------



## linbru (Jun 27, 2008)

Your local towel or uniform service like Aramark have them and at a good price and the local delivery guy will stop by and deliver it when he is in town so there is no shipping.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 16, 2008)

I , too am a BIG boy, I had a friend measure me and made a doosie, had embriodered stuff on it too! Cheap ,like a slab of ribs!!!


----------



## dingle (Jul 16, 2008)

Does the size of the Q'r directly relate to the quality of Q being Q'd??


----------



## bigbear (Jul 16, 2008)

Absolutely!!!!  There's just something wrong with a skinny Pit Master!!!


----------



## starsfaninco (Jul 16, 2008)

This is mostly for Rich and the rest of them Wings fans, but might I suggest this (I have one just like it already and I"m a pretty big guy myself)

http://www.target.com/Dallas-Stars-Apron/dp/B000N482MQ


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 17, 2008)

Try Smart and Final, the one here in my town has some HUGE aprons. I mean Im a skinny cook! Look at my aviator! LOL these thinks wrap around me twice! If you still can't find one, pm me and tell me what you want and need. I'll make a few for you guys! I make some of my own custom aprons that also buckle around a persons legs. I love those things!


----------



## desertlites (Jul 17, 2008)

Levi Strauss?


----------



## bigbear (Jul 17, 2008)

Somebody suggested I get Abdul the Tentmaker to make one out of tent canvas!!  Very funny!! Not! LOL

Thanks for all your ideas.  Surprising how hard it is to find a darned apron!


----------



## richp692 (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.livingxl.com/store/en_US/...0&id=cat170189


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 17, 2008)

Never, an I'll say it again, Never trust a skinny cook!


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 18, 2008)

Why not trust a skinny cook? If you were to ever watch me and see me in action cooking you would understand why I AM A SKINNY COOK.  hehehehe


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 18, 2008)

Just an ol hillbilly sayin, grandma used ta drill that in our head every saturday, an trust me, grandma was not skinny an one hecka uva cook!  No offense ta ya skinny cooks, ya just gonna have ta prove it by providen some mighty tastey vittles is all!


----------



## fishawn (Sep 20, 2008)

Saw this place when searching for a customized apron for my bbq neighbor. I think they went up to size 6X & you can get them customized. They even have R rated ones..  www.coolaprons.com


----------

